# Membranes from China



## reroofing (Nov 10, 2015)

I have received several marketing emails from membrane "manufacturers" out of China recently touting their ability to produce and ship single ply and modified membranes to the US. They offer private labeling services with your logo on wrap etc.

Has anyone ever dug further into these membranes? I am keeping an open mind on it as the reality is we live in a global market and I would not be at all surprised if some of the membranes we install here in the US are ultimately made in China now.

Additionally, I am growing tired of these manufacturers reps here in the US that seem to know less and less about roofing every passing day and are solely focused on moving product and not as focused on supporting the roofer in the field etc. Why do I need them?...is what I am saying to myself at this point.

I am interested to hear what, if any experiences the group has had on this topic.

Thanks.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We use Rhino Roof synthetic underlay--having used it once, we won't go back to 15# felt again--but I would not trust Chinese products for low slope roofs etc, I feel that the quality control is just not good enough from most producers there. I see far too many significant failures of major items from that country. Things like scaffolding components, ladders, etc. Chinese slate roof that had to be replaced 3 times in 15 years, has US made asphalt shingles on it now...Made in China bridge components that were so bad that the structure (in Australia) had to be totally rebuilt by a local engineering firm. And Google "Alucobest fire"--you'll be shocked!


----------



## photo_shop (Aug 11, 2016)

You people have got to be kidding. With all due respect, this post should be removed from the site.


----------

